# Hello from Northern Indiana



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

tacmed127 said:


> Hello everyone. I am a paramedic from Northern Indiana and I love hunting and also 3D shooting. Really enjoy the website. Lots of great information here. Just wanted to say hi...Jeremy


Well welcome to the Hoosier Mafia. There's a few of us from around the North Shore and da' region.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome to Archerytalk tacmed:thumbs_up


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

:yo:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Welcome Jeremy*

Welcome to the largest forum on the net. Lots of reading on here for sure. Check out the FRQ at top left of page. Check out the Search at top right of page. There are no strangers on here, but there are some strange ones on here. Hope to see you at a shoot around the state some time. Have fun with archery and archery will be fun for you. If you cain't find an answer ask and some one will come back with one. Not all will work for you but you have too sort out what works for you. Have fun Practice Practice Practice. AC


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk Jeremy. Have fun here.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome to AT. I hope you enjoy yourself im sure you will find lots of interesting info.


----------

